# Akku Pumpe für Belly Boate ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (1. Januar 2017)

Habt ihr solche Pumpen im Einsatz bzw reichen die vom Druck aus ?


----------



## AllroundAlex (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Akku Pumpe für Belly Boate ?*

Da halte ich nichts von. 
Ich habe für meines eine Fußpumpe und damit dauert es auch nicht länger als mit einer elektrischen. Ausserdem kann ich meiner Meinung nach so auch besser den Druck in den Kammern prüfen. Lieber etwas langsamer aufblasen als zu schnell und dann fliegt dir alles um die Ohren.


----------



## Rosi (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Akku Pumpe für Belly Boate ?*

Wir haben eine elektrische Pumpe für das SUP gekauft, die schafft es nicht. Belly würde wohl ausreichen.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (7. März 2017)

*AW: Akku Pumpe für Belly Boate ?*

Gibt doch noch was 

https://www.decathlon.de/elektropumpe-aufladbar-schwarz-id_8336472.html


----------



## Brutzlaff (8. März 2017)

*AW: Akku Pumpe für Belly Boate ?*

Ich hab auch so eine, allerdings von Aldi für ein Viertel des Preises! Den Grossteil des Bellys schafft die auch, und dann mach ich noch3-4 Hübe mit der Billo Fusspumpe....


----------



## 50er-Jäger (8. März 2017)

*AW: Akku Pumpe für Belly Boate ?*

Doppelhubpumpe, dauert keine Minute und das Belly war aufgeblasen, frage mich wozu man da ne elektrische Pumpe braucht....|kopfkrat


----------

